# Just found,,  music,, fursuits..



## aftershok (Aug 30, 2009)

http://gmy.news.yahoo.com/vid/15288355


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 31, 2009)

still think it would be a lot cooler if they made the gloves look more like paws but oh well
i think it's cool that they are trying to get kids to play music this way!!


----------

